# What is required to turn a Golden into a Rescue?



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

My friend called me and told me there was a golden running down the highway close to our home. I thought I was just going to take some treats, get him to come to me, check his collar and take him home. That was not the case. He is completely malnourished and wild. I can't get within 20 feet of him. He has obviously been on his own for a long time. He looks very young (no more than 2) he is very skiddish and terrified. I can tell he is a full blooded Golden. He is dark red and beautiful. I have emailed the closest rescue to me which is 2 1/2 hours away. I haven't heard back from them yet. If I can catch him...is this even a dog a rescue will take? What requirements do most rescues need in order for you to turn over a dog? 

Thanks


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh my! I pray that you can capture him. Where do you live? Wild or not, that Golden deserves a home.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Check with the police dept/animal control on the stray hold time. Not sure how it is in MS, but in some counties in GA, property laws are very loose. Contact local vets to report the found dog as well any animal shelters. The rescues I've worked with use the stray hold time and keep track of the effort made to locate the owners, once those conditions are met, they'll bring the golden into the program. In the event the finder can't hold onto the dog for this time period, they'll board the dog at a local vet clinic and have the minimum vaccinations accomplished in order for the dog to be boarded. I realize the golden is in bad shape, but it doesn't take long for a lost dog to look neglected.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I live in rural Mississippi. There is no such thing as animal control, so, absolutely no help catching him. I looked online and there is a Gulf South Golden rescue. If I can get him I'll find somewhere for him to go.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

In the case that this is a dog who has gotten lost / stray from his real owners, you need to contact the shelter and he will have to be held for a period of time to give the real owners a chance to reclaim their dog. 

If the period of time passes and no one adopts the dog, then the rescue can take him.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Kally76 said:


> I live in rural Mississippi. There is no such thing as animal control, so, absolutely no help catching him. I looked online and there is a Gulf South Golden rescue. If I can get him I'll find somewhere for him to go.


If you're in Northwest Mississippi, I have kin there who will help.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Kally76 said:


> I live in rural Mississippi. There is no such thing as animal control, so, absolutely no help catching him. I looked online and there is a Gulf South Golden rescue. If I can get him I'll find somewhere for him to go.


I had a similar situation in rural GA, had the county sherriff provide a statement attesting that their were no requirements for a stray hold and the dog was able to be rehomed, provided that to the rescue.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

Praying you can catch him and bring him to safety.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I think after reading everyone's posts my number one problem is going to be the hold issue. I'll call the sheriff's office tomorrow and see if they will give me a letter like Sheetsm suggested. We have no animal shelter in my county and I believe the closest animal shelters to me will only accept animals from citizens of there own county. I maybe wrong about that but I've heard a lot of people discussing it. I'll check on that tomorrow also. I know I maybe getting ahead of myself but I have every intention on catching him and finding him a home.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

If you see him again, you can try sitting down on the ground with a plastic bag of hots dogs and crinkle the bag so he hears the noise. If he gets close throw some hot dog pieces towards him then stop...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kally76 said:


> My friend called me and told me there was a golden running down the highway close to our home. I thought I was just going to take some treats, get him to come to me, check his collar and take him home. That was not the case. He is completely malnourished and wild. I can't get within 20 feet of him. He has obviously been on his own for a long time. He looks very young (no more than 2) he is very skiddish and terrified. I can tell he is a full blooded Golden. He is dark red and beautiful. I have emailed the closest rescue to me which is 2 1/2 hours away. I haven't heard back from them yet. If I can catch him...is this even a dog a rescue will take? What requirements do most rescues need in order for you to turn over a dog?
> 
> Thanks


Most rescues will definitely take a dog like him, it's the definition of what we do. I would try calling the rescue, don't rely on email. 

If you can watch for a few days and see if he has a pattern of movement, maybe you can get a large humane trap from animal control and bait it to catch him. Thanks for looking out for him, I really hope you can befriend him and get him to safety.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

SheetsSM said:


> Check with the police dept/animal control on the stray hold time. Not sure how it is in MS, but in some counties in GA, property laws are very loose. Contact local vets to report the found dog as well any animal shelters. The rescues I've worked with use the stray hold time and keep track of the effort made to locate the owners, once those conditions are met, they'll bring the golden into the program. In the event the finder can't hold onto the dog for this time period, they'll board the dog at a local vet clinic and have the minimum vaccinations accomplished in order for the dog to be boarded. I realize the golden is in bad shape, but it doesn't take long for a lost dog to look neglected.


 
I use to help with Intake for a GR Rescue, what SheetsSM has said above, is what the group I was with required anyone who contacted us about a Stray to do. 

If you're able to catch him, he should be taken to a Vet and scanned to see if he has a Microchip. 

At the very least, ads should be placed stating he was found-most Newspapers will let you post a Found Ad for Free, use Craigslist. There's a group on Facebook called Friends of Golden Retrievers (when I find the link I'll post it.) He could be posted on this group's page. There may also be a FB Group for Lost/Found dogs in MS where he can be posted too. Posters/flyers should be put up too to see if anyone recognizes this boy. 

I did a quick search for Lost/Found dogs in MS on Facebook, there are several groups, not sure what area you are located in. I found them listed on Google at this page.

https://www.google.com/search?q=los...ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7ADFA_en




Kally76 said:


> I live in rural Mississippi. There is no such thing as animal control, so, absolutely no help catching him. I looked online and there is a Gulf South Golden rescue. If I can get him I'll find somewhere for him to go.


Do you know what the required hold period is in your area or state since you don't have AC there? Might check with your Police/Sheriff's Dept. to find out. 

Would it be possible for you to take care of this boy while searching to see if he has owners?

If you can't get help from the Gulf South GR Rescue, Adopt a Golden in Atlanta is a GREAT group. I know the Intake Coordinator with them-if you need help, I'll be glad to do whatever I can to get his boy into Rescue. 

Let me know.

Here's the link for the FB Group Friends of Golden Retrievers-

https://www.facebook.com/#!/Friends.of.Golden.Retrievers


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> I use to help with Intake for a GR Rescue, what SheetsSM has said above, is what the group I was with required anyone who contacted us about a Stray to do.
> 
> If you're able to catch him, he should be taken to a Vet and scanned to see if he has a Microchip.
> 
> ...


Sheets

Praying you can catch him. I totally agree with what Carolina Mom said.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue works some in Northern Mississippi.


Max


(Folks, read the O.P.'s entire posts carefully. There is no animal shelter, or animal control in her county. No free traps, crates, advice available.)


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

If you want to catch him, PM me and I'll get you in touch with someone who finds lost dogs and traps strays like a pro!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sheets*

Sheets

Were you or someone else able to catch him?


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

Just wanted to give an update: I've only been able to connect to the internet for a few minutes at a time and haven't been able to post (lovely wifi). It took me three days but I finally caught the loose golden. He was super sweet but very wild and scared. I have a feeling he has been on his own for a very long time. If he wasn't then he was definitely mistreated by humans which makes me very sad. My two have never met a stranger and he was so untrusting it made my heart hurt. I was right about the fact that I couldn't turn a dog into a shelter because I was in the wrong county. What I did was...I took him to my friend whom lives in the county where they have a shelter and she turned him in. He will be on hold for a few days then off to a Golden rescue. I feel as though he will finally get the home he deserves.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for your update-glad to hear you were able to get this boy. 

It is very sad to hear he was so scared. 

I hope he gets into the GR Rescue soon and will be on his way to finding a loving home and family. 

Thank you for helping this boy.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Praise God that you were able to catch him!:yipee:


----------

